# From Rags to Riches...



## Jasmine's Mom (Jul 10, 2019)

We bought our Jasmine from a neglected situation (life happens) at age 18 months. She was not potty trained (often left outside by previous owner), but learned quickly. Jasmine is now 4 years old, and loved very much!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

Jasmine is a very lovely and lucky lady to have found her forever home with you Hazel 💖🌈🦋🌻☀


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll bet she appreciates it too!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a pretty little girl! 💞


----------



## DogLover99 (8 mo ago)

Jasmine is adorable! Both of you are lucky to have each other 💕


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Jasmine is beautiful. So glad you found each other. 💖


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Lucky you and lucky Jasmine! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's beautiful! Thanks for sharing her picture.


----------

